# I'm so frustrated I want to throw my camera!



## SimOtakuGirl (Nov 18, 2012)

No matter what kind of lighting and camera settings I use none of my pictures come out the way I want them to. I want to take macro shots but it's too much exposure or too little light or too blurry no matter what settings I use. I hate my camera I'm so upset!


----------



## unpopular (Nov 18, 2012)

Sometimes when I am up photographing the cliffs that surround my neighborhood, I can't help but feel the urge to chuck the camera over. And i'm not talking little "send in for repairs", 50' cliffs either. I'm talking about cliffs that would bust any camera into a zillion pieces.

A proper camera will help, but unfortunately frustration comes with the territory and once you gain experience and skill, you only end up pushing yourself further.


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 18, 2012)

SimOtakuGirl said:


> No matter what kind of lighting and camera settings I use none of my pictures come out the way I want them to. I want to take macro shots but it's too much exposure or too little light or too blurry no matter what settings I use. I hate my camera I'm so upset!



Post an example


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Demers18 (Nov 18, 2012)

Have you considered reading some books about lighting, composition and exposure? 
If not, I would highly recommend it as it helps you read the scene much better and teaches you how to achieve the desired results.
Try Bryan Peterson's: Understanding Exposure
I've read it and has definitely helped. There are also many tutorials and such, try doing some searches in the forum as well, there's a lot of very knowledgable people who written tutorials and or recommended ways to improve. 
Keep Shooting


----------



## unpopular (Nov 18, 2012)

F*ck bryan peterson.

there. i said it.


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 18, 2012)

Also give us some details about your setup. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## thetrue (Nov 18, 2012)

unpopular said:


> F*ck bryan peterson.
> 
> there. i said it.


Wish I could like it a few more times lol


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 18, 2012)

unpopular said:


> F*ck bryan peterson.
> 
> there. i said it.



Yeah, I just wasn't a big fan of that book.  It's simultaneously too technical for most newbies to really 'get it' and has a lot of fairly basic blatantly incorrect statements.  

I much prefer Michael Freeman's Perfect Exposure.  Though it is less technical and more about how to think about exposure.  He sort of takes for granted that you can get your settings under control, and teaches you how to decide what exposure you want, and why you might want it, and how to artistically make exposure decisions.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 18, 2012)

bryan peterson makes beginners _feel _like they're getting something when they aren't. it's just a bunch of fluff.

that, and his hair. wtf. he looks like kenny g with a camera.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 18, 2012)

Having a bad night tonight, unpopular?


----------



## unpopular (Nov 18, 2012)

lol. no. not at all. just been receiving a lot of thanks and compliments around here.

have to keep up appearances.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 18, 2012)

unpopular said:


> bryan peterson makes beginners _feel _like they're getting something when they aren't. it's just a bunch of fluff.
> 
> that, and his hair. wtf. he looks like kenny g with a camera.



"you understand that aperture, ISO and shutter speed change exposure!  You are a PRO NOW!"


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd really like the OP to post some examples...with exif.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 18, 2012)

I should really make an index of everything I can't stand. It'd be like the Dewy system, only each subcategory would be things I have greater disdain for:




Photographers (some disdain)
Profesional Photographers (moderate disdain)
Derrel
Celebrity Photographers (significant disdain)
Bryan Peterson
Celebrity photographers who are celebrities because they have blogs
Zack Arias (extreme disdain)





High Definition Television Sets
HGTV


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 18, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I should really make an index of everything I can't stand. It'd be like the Dewy system, only each subcategory would be things I have greater distane for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



distane?

edit: woah, between my reply and the posting it was edited.  weird.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 18, 2012)

damnit. you KNOW i edit every single post I make at least a dozen times!


----------



## AlexanderB (Nov 18, 2012)

Do not know anything about Bryan Peterson but just checked his site and it is awful. Text inside crippled over-compressed images, like it 1995 again. ​


----------



## unpopular (Nov 18, 2012)

^^ it's the hair, I tell you. It's like a ripple in the space-time continuum.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Nov 18, 2012)

Without examples it's hard to know if you are over-reacting and unable to see your true genius or if you do truly suck.  Don't throw the camera away quite yet though.  "good" photo how-to books are helpful.  instructional videos might be helpful;  I don't know.  I've never tried one.  It always seems to me that people benefit most by reading the manual for the camera first and taking pictures with someone else who can show you in the real world how to deal with the challenge which is every single picture you will take.  It comes easier for some than others but just about anyone who sticks with it can produce great photographs


----------



## pgriz (Nov 18, 2012)

@ SimoOtakuGirl:  Since the images you take don't match your expectations, you obviously know what you want.  But we can't help you unless you show us what you have, and what process you are using to get to your goal.  Also, as has been mentioned, a picture or two that illustrate what you think is wrong would help us understand and perhaps even see what the problem is.

@unpopular:  "Understanding Exposure" can be taken on two levels - a how-to guide for beginners, and a "can you find what is wrong/doesn't belong" for more advanced photographers.  On the balance, there are more things right in that book than wrong, and if beginners took it as a "guide" where they took his advice as a starting point, and then improved on it, then it will have helped them.  

As for "disdain", that's a pretty ugly emotion in my book, implying that the person doing the disdaining is on a pedestal of virtue and excellence sneering at the less-gifted people who cannot reach his/her level of exhalted performance or ability.  So, I am hoping that it represents an unfortunate choice of words.


----------



## TamiAz (Nov 18, 2012)

SimOtakuGirl said:


> No matter what kind of lighting and camera settings I use none of my pictures come out the way I want them to. I want to take macro shots but it's too much exposure or too little light or too blurry no matter what settings I use. I hate my camera I'm so upset!



How long have you been shooting? Are you shooting in manual mode?  It took me a good 3 months of practice for me to really understand how iso, aperture and shutter speed work together..One day, it just clicked. I had no idea how difficult photography was until I decided to learn to shoot in manual mode. I did a lot of reading and watched a lot of videos on You Tube. It takes time to learn and you will get it. Heck, if I got it, anyone can..LOL!!


----------



## JSER (Nov 18, 2012)

Throw it my way.

Post what you have shot


----------



## unpopular (Nov 18, 2012)

pgriz said:


> As for "disdain", that's a pretty ugly emotion in my book, implying that the person doing the disdaining is on a pedestal of virtue and excellence sneering at the less-gifted people who cannot reach his/her level of exhalted performance or ability.  So, I am hoping that it represents an unfortunate choice of words.



or an enormous amount of sarcasm and hyperbole. certainly you didn't think I REALLY have a problem with Derrel?


----------



## pgriz (Nov 18, 2012)

unpopular said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > As for "disdain", that's a pretty ugly emotion in my book, implying that the person doing the disdaining is on a pedestal of virtue and excellence sneering at the less-gifted people who cannot reach his/her level of exhalted performance or ability.  So, I am hoping that it represents an unfortunate choice of words.
> ...



Yeah, but sarcasm and hyperbole need a special font.  And no, I hope you don't have a problem with Derrel - well, if you do, then that's between the two of you.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 18, 2012)

and I'm being very passive aggressive about it


----------



## Demers18 (Nov 18, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> F*ck bryan peterson.
> 
> there. i said it.



Lol that's not beating around the bush.

I'm not saying its the perfect book but it does have some good points to help better your understand your camera etc.

In that case, who or what would II recommend if he's that bad?


----------



## Demers18 (Nov 18, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> bryan peterson makes beginners feel like they're getting something when they aren't. it's just a bunch of fluff.
> 
> that, and his hair. wtf. he looks like kenny g with a camera.



Maybe they're related lol


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 18, 2012)

Don't take it out on the camera. It's not the camera's fault, it's lack of knowledge. So you just need to get the knowledge you need. 

There's a lot of people here who will help you to get it, but you have to help us to know what you need. We need the images with settings and camera information along with you telling us what you envisioned.


----------



## JackandSally (Nov 18, 2012)

I had the same feeling as you a few weeks ago.  But my camera is a bit important to me, so I opted to throw myself off the ledge before my camera .   

My advice is this... step back.  Breathe. Take a break.  Even a one day mental break will do wonders for you.  There is so much to take in when it comes to photography.  When I learned it in school, I felt like I was a natural.  Flash forward 12 years... I feel like I've never touched a camera in my life.  I find when I notice that I just can't take any more, a mental break is very much needed just to regroup.

Now that I feel like my head is back where I need it to be, I actually started posting photos and seem to be getting better results than when I was shooting, shooting, shooting, ready to throw the camera but still shooting.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 18, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Don't take it out on the camera. It's not the camera's fault, it's lack of knowledge. So you just need to get the knowledge you need.




This really about sums it up. Learn to use your tools properly. Once you understand your tools, remember that true craftsman don't blame their tools.

Frustration is part of growing.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 18, 2012)

unpopular said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > As for "disdain", that's a pretty ugly emotion in my book, implying that the person doing the disdaining is on a pedestal of virtue and excellence sneering at the less-gifted people who cannot reach his/her level of exhalted performance or ability.  So, I am hoping that it represents an unfortunate choice of words.
> ...



unpopular and I go back and forth in open forum, but behind the scenes we're actually off-line "PM friends"...he's so full of chit that I've been considering having him ground up and spread around the rose bushes this coming spring!!! See...I just made a funny!!! At his expense! Woooo-hooo--next shot's coming MY WAY!!!! (and knowing him, it'll be a huge, broadside salvo--that totally misses!!!!)


----------



## Derrel (Nov 18, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > Don't take it out on the camera. It's not the camera's fault, it's lack of knowledge. So you just need to get the knowledge you need.
> ...



You never have owned any of those cheap, $5.98 Chinese-made socket wrench sets....Ugggg...what utter rubbish....

I know that the OP has a simple P&S digital, and it's frustrating to her...


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 18, 2012)

Derrel said:


> You never have owned any of those cheap, $5.98 Chinese-made socket wrench sets....Ugggg...what utter rubbish....



You're right. I also know enough to not start with crap. You get what you pay for.

As for starting with a P&S, well, I think for the most part, that is what a LOT of people start with these days. Again, you have to learn how to use it. Point and shoots sometimes aren't just as simple as pointing and shooting when you have an "artistic vision" in mind. So, even though it's a simple P&S, you should still learn all of it's functions, its strengths, and its weaknesses.

Looks like she is shooting a Sanyo vpc-s880. . . not _too_ bad, but there are certainly better. . .  but that can also be said about just about everything.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 18, 2012)

Derrel said:


> You never have owned any of those cheap, $5.98 Chinese-made socket wrench sets....Ugggg...what utter rubbish....
> 
> I know that the OP has a simple P&S digital, and it's frustrating to her...


A'-friggin'-men!  Yes, 90% of the time, it's not the camera's fault, but there are occasions when the tools are such poor quality, or so limited in their ability that it really is their fault.  Hopefully the OP will come back soon and elaborate a little more as well as post some some images with the issues about which she has concern.


----------



## jake337 (Nov 18, 2012)

Breath and stop thinking too damn much.


----------



## SimOtakuGirl (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's what I mean...


----------



## thetrue (Nov 18, 2012)

What were you hoping it looked like?


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 18, 2012)

SimOtakuGirl said:


> Here's what I mean...
> View attachment 26078
> View attachment 26079
> View attachment 26080



Vary hard lighting, poor focus, the subject is to close to the background. And the subject is a really bad one. Why a dirty fake plant? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## unpopular (Nov 18, 2012)

Considering what you have to work with, the most obvious problem I am seeing is that the background is too close to the subject, resulting in awkward shadows.

Understand though that photography isn't like painting, you don't have total control and an important part of photography is letting things be as they are and what they are. That's not to say your vision isn't important, but it's a matter of utilizing the world we live in to express it and understanding how photography can do that.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 18, 2012)

Light Guru said:


> SimOtakuGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what I mean...
> ...


What camera and lens are you using? 
You left out the settings on these. 
If you are using flash with macro work you really need a ring light. 
Macro is also best done using the camera on a tripod.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 18, 2012)

^^ OP is using a P&S. She's expecting a DSLR as a gift this xmas or birthday.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 18, 2012)

unpopular said:


> ^^ OP is using a P&S. She's expecting a DSLR as a gift this xmas or birthday.


Yes, but WHAT P&S and does it have controls we can teach her how to use?


----------



## SimOtakuGirl (Nov 18, 2012)

Light Guru said:


> SimOtakuGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what I mean...
> ...



Because I was just testing stuff. I'm sorry it's a bad one. I obviously suck at this. Every photo I've uploaded has been bashed so I'm giving up.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 18, 2012)

That ridiculous to just give up....Why not try to learn from the bright minds like MLeeK and unpopular?


----------



## Mully (Nov 18, 2012)

In photography it is easy to HATE.....I used to hate color Polaroid especially 8x10 the color was never right, hate sometimes passes but not 8x10 Polaroid, glad I don,t use it any more.  Hang on it will pass!  Just post some images and let the community help you.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 18, 2012)

There is no reason to give up. You're having some trouble, I think, with previsualization. You probably did not notice the shadow, because your mind locked onto the subject and said "nice, pretty flowers". When we look at photographs, for some reason we lack the ability to do this.

You'll get it, but you'll need to develop a better attention to detail. It's not really something that comes naturally.


----------



## pgriz (Nov 18, 2012)

SimOtakuGirl, I use a number of P&S cameras for my day-to-day shooting and it is possible to get very good results IF you know what the limitations are of your equipment and how to get around most of them.  Perhaps, you can start by telling us what you were trying to do, and what you were hoping to achieve.  If you tell us the specific make and model of P&S camera you're using, we may be able to figure out the amount of control you can expect to exercise over the machine.  And from there, we go to the steps you need to take to get decent photos.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 18, 2012)

SimOtakuGirl said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > SimOtakuGirl said:
> ...


Exactly the response I'd expect from a petulant teenager. You have some pretty extensively educated professional photographers here trying to help you and you are having a temper tantrum. 
Either cut it out and act like you are over the age of 10 or by all means-give up. 

Helping you to fix what is wrong or incorrect with your photos is how you learn. It wouldn't do you a lick of good if we came in here and said "you're simply amazing."
It's not bashing. If you want someone to tell you that your photos are great-ask your friends and family. Don't ask for help learning or CC. Help and CC is a matter of fixing what is wrong with an image. 

So, either put on your big girl panties and grow-or flounce. 
Learn and grow or act like a child. 

Your choice.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 18, 2012)

If she's really a petulant child, do you think the lecture will help?

If she's not, and was just blowing off steam, do you think the lecture was necessary?

Is the lecture actually just you blowing off steam in a rather immature fashion, ultimately, but dressing it up in grown up clothes to hide the fact?

questions to ponder!


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 18, 2012)

amolitor said:


> If she's really a petulant child, do you think the lecture will help?
> 
> If she's not, and was just blowing off steam, do you think the lecture was necessary?
> 
> ...



Perhaps a harsh lecture is just what the petulant child needed to push them to a more realistic approach to the forum. it sure beats a sound spanking and going to bed without their supper. they cant have any pudding if they don't eat their meat.  

If the OP was just "blowing off steam", then Mleek's "lecture" very well may have saved the OP from completely alienating the rest of the forum willing to help after the childish tantrums. so yes, the lecture very well may have been necessary. 

I doubt there are many here on the forum that have dedicated more time and effort to helping and mentoring people here than Mleek. 
She takes her role as a mentor seriously, and doesn't give advice, or criticism lightly, and so it should not be taken lightly. this is Mleek
trying to help someone, not ranting.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 18, 2012)

amolitor said:


> If she's really a petulant child, do you think the lecture will help?
> 
> If she's not, and was just blowing off steam, do you think the lecture was necessary?
> 
> ...


Where have you been??? I haven't rubbed you wrong in AT LEAST a week or two? I've been doing something very wrong or you've been doing other things!


----------



## unpopular (Nov 18, 2012)

it is likely that the motives for the "lecture" was for the benefit of the lecturer than the self-imposed teacher's student; as is the case generally with such condescending lessons.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Nov 18, 2012)

SimOtakuGirl said:


> No matter what kind of lighting and camera settings I use none of my pictures come out the way I want them to. I want to take macro shots but it's too much exposure or too little light or too blurry no matter what settings I use. I hate my camera I'm so upset!



Im sorry you have so much stress with your cam. Bracketing helps me as well as lots of practice. sometimes harsh lite is bad too. Good luck


----------



## Dikkie (Nov 19, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> What camera and lens are you using?



Looking at the picture, it's not 2 by 3 format. So it's with a compact camera. Probably with only automatic settings.
Difficult to put a macro lens on these cams. 

Maybe with a macro converter set on the lens?


----------



## amolitor (Nov 19, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > If she's really a petulant child, do you think the lecture will help?
> ...



I like to think you've been rubbing me oh so right!


----------



## Dikkie (Nov 19, 2012)

As for people who want to throw cameras, there are still Single Use Cameras still available in store.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 19, 2012)

Dikkie said:


> As for people who want to throw cameras, there are still Single Use Cameras still available in store.


SUPER CHEAP TOO!!! No need to sell a Twinkie collection to obtain a throwable camera!


----------



## runnah (Nov 19, 2012)

Every time I see Bryan Peterson I want to give him a bowl of soup, a warm blanket, and some pocket change.


----------



## mjhoward (Nov 19, 2012)

Well with that unfortunate attitude, I now have to wait to see if she even plans on sticking around before I take time to formulate a response to help.  I'd hate to think I spent the time only to find out it was wasted on someone unappreciative.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 19, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Well with that unfortunate attitude, I now have to wait to see if she even plans on sticking around before I take time to formulate a response to help.  I'd hate to think I spent the time only to find out it was wasted on someone unappreciative.



that's really a risk anyone takes when giving C&C. no guarantee the recipient  will process or appreciate the time and effort you put in to the evaluation. all you can do is make your best guess and decide whether you want to participate or not. and hope for the best when you do.


----------



## Dikkie (Nov 19, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Well with that unfortunate attitude, I now have to wait to see if she even plans on sticking around before I take time to formulate a response to help. I'd hate to think I spent the time only to find out it was wasted on someone unappreciative.


Best way you can do is having a cautious attitude against newcomers making new topics.
Everyone should do that. 

For older experienced users on the board who make a new topic, you should have a restrained attitude aswel because if you'd reply, the topic could escalate further more!!
Think about it, if everyone starts replying.... we'd all get nuts here.


----------

